# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Sophie, avatar platform, Avatars, Inc., Mequon, Wisconsin, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Avatars, Inc.




> Sophie the avatar can help patients navigate their health care concerns and needs

----------


## Airicist

Geppetto Avatars - Entrepreneurs for Cures Pitch 

Published on Sep 30, 2014

----------

